# I won!



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

A week or two ago, I was looking through some online hunting and fishing magazines. I noticed a contest for an electronic game call. On a whim, I entered...yesterday I got the call. I won. It's a FOXPRO "Shockwave" caller. I'm pretty stoked...Have never used calls other than mouth calls and grunt tubes...anyone have experience with electronic calls, particularly the model I just one?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Mine is home made and uses a MP3 player to hold the sounds I get from Varmit Al's and Wind rivers web sites. It works great Foir coyotes and crows. I have even had red tail hawks start circleing the area when useing a rabbit in distress call.


 Al


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Congrats on your win!


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

My buddy has one of the Shock waves and he is pretty picky about his hunting equipment! I think you got a good one!!:goodjob:


----------

